# Finally diving in Marthon



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im down in marathon spearfishing right now too!
Looks like your doing pretty well. We got 6 hogs and some mangs the first day and a gag and red grouoer yesterday along with some more mangroves


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

How long are you down for? Are you going to do mini season? I was going to go diving today but the winds picked up. If they die down some this evening I will go for some mangrove snappers. We found a reef full of them and all of them like the ones in the cooler. Lots of fish in Marathon. We also went to the Thunderbolt two days ago, we shot a big permit but lost it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

We'll be down till wednesday night. Were at the banana bay "resort" in south marathon on the gulf side about 2 miles before the 7 mile bridge. We shoud meet up and spear some fish, i'll pm you my number, just give me a text


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

[/URL[URL=http://s1210.photobucket.com/user/Roycebrooker/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-07/20140719_190713.jpg.html]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats from yesterday, were still trying to find decent spots. All weve tried so far is delta shoal


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I am diving in front of Curry State Park, east side of Coffin Patch. I am also diving the Thunderbolt area. We are free diving also. I am at mile marker 54. I am on my way to Miami to pickup my daughter I will be back this evening.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you both freediving or on tanks ? Was just there and want to go back soon !!!! Thanks


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice work fellas. By chance, have any of you guys ventured out in the bay north of the bridge to scout out the lobster status?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Were all freediving

Twokids
there are lobster everywhere... so many that i have to be careful shooting up under ledges..


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes I dive for lobster in the bay. I run 11 miles north of Vaca Cut. I have some nice ledges and holes which are loaded. We are free diving. I will try to go out today around 4:00PM if the winds slow down a little. I am on my way to see the Key Deer.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Good news indeed. Thanks for the reports. Keep slay'n em.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

You guys are _free diving_ the Thunderbolt!!??!! That is nothing but amazing and my hat is off to you all.  I tried diving the Thunderbolt years ago and the current was so fast that the mooring buoy was 8 ft under water - my dive guide couldn't even tie up!  So maybe the current shifts and swings, but regardless it's 80ft to the deck.  That's awesome.  I'd say teach me but I don't think fat guys can get that deep!  ;D

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Weight has nothing to do with it (to a point), its all in training, practice and mental


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Weight has nothing to do with it (to a point), its all in training, practice and mental


You mean the Force?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> > Weight has nothing to do with it (to a point), its all in training, practice and mental
> 
> 
> You mean the Force?


LOL!

Cutrunner to Megalops:  "You must unlearn...what you have learned.  Clear your mind.  Hmm, good.  50lbs of lead won't hurt either..."

All joking aside, very impressed you fella's can freedive the Thunderbolt.  There were a couple west coast guys that made a name for themselves free diving the Sheridan and Blackthorn.  I scuba dove it, but there wasn't nearly the current I encountered at the Thunderbolt.    Be safe out there fellas.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha the force, yea thats it.
i wasnt diving the thunderbolt but i can hit that depth (80ft, barely), im sure there is a slack tide there, and you can chum the permit up from the deck to a more manageable depth.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I can freedive in 30. That's it lol. Not a lot of practice.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Today we went to see the key deer









and then a sunset cruise on the skiff









I was in 250 ft of water looking for anything, but had no hits. Saw one sailfish chasing bait. It turned out to be a beautiful day.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow it really calmed down since wednesday morning... 
next time we go i will send you a message and maybe you can point us to some better spots, not that ours were bad, we just went down blind and started looking for random spots. Spent alot of time searchig...


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Jose - any chance you can provide me the intel on those key deer? Where did you go? What were you feeding? Thanks.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Big Pine Key, go to the light and make a right as if your are going to the Wind Dixie. Stay on the left fork and go down for about 6 miles all the way to the end. Search the last 2 streets make a left and start searching that neighborhood. Port Pine Heights. You will find them.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!
Who makes that gun on the left?


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Riffe Mach 5, nice gun. The other gun can't shoot a thing, just small stuff. He's learning, diving a few times and already hitting 50 ft. He's an athlete also so he will pick it up fast. I am waiting for the winds to die down a little and planning on taking them back out to the Thunderbolt around 4:00PM. I am waiting for my older son this evening we are going to try bully netting at 12:01 on the flats.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, nice gun.
Always wanted to try bullynetting.
i will be back down in marathon august 14-18


----------

